# Am I in Trouble???



## GTS (Jan 7, 2011)

I posted this on another forum, but didn't get any responses yet, so I thought I would try here.
I may need help soon, so I thought I would get the ball rolling. This past Friday I started 10 gallons of muscadine using 65 lbs of nobles I had kept in the freezer for a couple of months. I used a fairly basic recipe, but I sort of stubbed my toe adding my invert sugar. I have 5 gal with a starting SG of 1.112 and another 5 gal with an SG of 1.122. OK, I know, I know that is really high, so don't beat me up too badly over it.
Yesterdaymorning SG's were 1.042 and 1.046 respectively, so it is moving along nicely. Where I am anticipating a problem is in the yeast I used, Red Star Montrachet. That yeast will tolerate 13-14% alcohol and with my high starting SG's, do you think I may be headed for a stuck fermentation? I have Red Star Premier Cuvee on hand. Should I add some now to try and stave off any problems, or would that work at this stage?
As I said, no problems yet, but I think it may get stuck. If I can give it some help prior to getting to that stage it would be great. Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,
Greg


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 7, 2011)

as cheap as yeast is, i would go for it.....you have little to lose...you could wait, see if it is stuck and then add....all you lose w that is time...keep stirring to get o2 there for the yeast....you could use nutrient as well if you see fit


----------



## GTS (Jan 7, 2011)

Al,


Thanks for the quick reply. Do you think I would be safe in just sprinkling the yeast on top, or should I make a starter with the second yeast?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 7, 2011)

many here use starter batches w success...if your yeast is fresh, as mine always is, then you can just sprinkle.....it's all i ever do...and i have never had a stuck fermentation...slow yes, but then you just raise the temp...avoid if possible adding pectic enzyme prior to yeast or along w yeast....they dont work well together...let the yeast do its thing fully first

if you feel worried about your yeast then make a starter and get some nutrient


----------



## GTS (Jan 7, 2011)

I just wasn't sure if the yeast could get a good start since I would be sprinkling onto must that will be close to 13% abv by this evening. I thought I might at least get it activated in a little lukewarm water before pouring it in.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 7, 2011)

what you are suggesting wont hurt, but i would rather use some must than dreaded water 

stir it up....get the o2 in there...your averaged out starting sg is 1.117 and if you at 1.03 today the difference is .087 divide that by .0074 means you are at 11.75%

and 1.01 SG would mean 14.5%

you are still very well protected by co2...and if you want to give the new yeast a hand you could cool the ferment temp down to slow release of co2 and extract more color etc...so many things you can do...mainly have no fear...pitch that yeast....and monitor...let us know where the sg readings take you in the upcoming week


----------



## GTS (Jan 7, 2011)

Al, 


Many thanks, I will keep you posted on progress.


Meant to add a couple of pics of the muscadines being pressed.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking very nice....


----------



## GTS (Jan 10, 2011)

I decided to go ahead and add the Premier Cuvee and see what happened. Seems like all is well. I pulled the skins off the must yesterday (which went into the freezer for a second run) and the SG's of the two batches were 1.022 and 1.020.The rate offermentation seems to be continuing slowly and I will probably transfer to carboys in the next couple of days. Thanks for the help and comments.
Greg


----------



## GTS (Jan 11, 2011)

I think the addition of the Premier Cuvee worked. I transfered to carboys last night, and this morning both were bubbling merrily along. It may end up rocket fuel, but it will be some great tasting rocket fuel. Left to right, two 5 gal noble muscadine, 3 gal mixed muscadine, and 6 gal riesling for my lovely bride.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## GTS (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Waldo. It should make a great wine if I don't make any mistakes. The noble muscadines have probably the best flavor of any of the muscadines I have used. The 3 gallon batch of mixed scuppernong and muscadine has a much more delicate flavor, but still very good. Once it's in the bottle, maybe I can get asample or two down to you from here in Little Rock. I would greatly appreciate your opinion of the finished product.
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Waldo (Jan 13, 2011)

You need an unbiased expert tasting then I'm your go to guy Greg


----------



## GTS (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds good. I will let you know when I require your services.


----------



## GTS (Dec 13, 2011)

Waldo,
I guess it's time to call on your expert sampling abilities. I haven't updated this thread since way back in January, so here is what I did.
I originally started with 2-5 gallon batches with different starting SG's, both pretty high. Both finished at 0.994. Along about the 2nd racking, I decided to blend the 2 for an average starting SG of 1.117, still high, but not too bad. One batch was later back sweetened to 1.014 and one was sweetened to 1.004. After bulk aging for a while, I found the 1.004 batch to be great, but the 1.014 batch was a little too sweet for all of my testers. I decided to blend some samples to try and find the correct sweetness for me. I ended up with a 50-50 mix being just right. So, I wound up with 10 gallons at 1.009, still a bit high on the abv, but I will just have to live with that.
So Waldo, if you're up to the task, just email or PM me and let me know how to get a sample to you.
Greg


----------

